# The tale of Peter Rabbit and Benjamin Bunny. :)



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, after a 3 year break from having bunnies, I decided to start thinking about becoming a mummy again! I told myself that I would think long and hard about it because I know how much of a commitment they are... So I thought for a good few months and I decided that I would start looking at the end of January.

I was just browsing on Facebook when low and behold, I see my friend "liked" a picture on the RSPCA page. I popped along to have a nosey and my heart strings pulled when I saw a picture of the beautiful boys, Peter Rabbit and Benjamin Bunny. I saw that they were up for adoption and I thought to myself "quick! message them quick! someone will snatch them up!". So I left a message asking if they were still available and they gave me a number to ring. I rang them up and they told me they were so glad that someone had shown interest because they had had them both for nearly a year now! I couldn't believe it!

So the next week I paid the 2 boys a visit and I fell in love with the cuties. They were ever so shy and timid. I could tell they wanted to say hello but were very unsure. They'd pinch a treat off me and then run off with it to munch in the corner. 

The foster carer said that I'd need to have a hutch and exercise area that fit with their guidelines etc and that they'd need to do a home visit before I'd be allowed to adopt the bunnies. So as soon as I got home I got planning and I rang my good ole Poppa up to help me build this hutch! We got to work the weekend after (in the freezing rain and snow!). The run measured 6'7" in length, 4' in width and 2'5" in height. The hutch on top is also 6'7" in length, 3' in width and 2' in height.  Big, big bunny run and hutch!!

The run and hutch were finally finished on Saturday (just gone) and we had the home visit.  She was so impressed she asked my Dad if he could start making hutches for the RSPCA as this was so much better! I think he nearly had a heart attack and cowered away in fear haha. We got the thumbs up on Saturday and then we went to pick the boys up on the Sunday. 

They settled in so well bless them and it didn't take them long to figure out how to get down the ramp in to the run etc. They're so beautiful. I love them both to absolute pieces.  I'm on the task of taming them up now! So I will keep you all updated on how that goes. 

( I still need to get a good picture of their new home too!)


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 23, 2013)

Great to see you´ve started a blog, these are such lovely little boys and I love their white tummies. The hutch sounds fantastic, I´ve seen the pictures of your dad building it but would love to the see the finished one so you can see how the hut and run fit together. I know that they´re really strict in the UK when adopting but glad you found the right bunnies for you. I´m connected on Facebook to several rescues both in the Uk and Spain which is where I live now. I love Furry Friends in the South, they´ve had some gorgeous bunnies to adopt in pairs and I can´t believe how long it takes for some to go to new homes. But, I must admit that when I see the news that the ones I like have been re-homed, it really makes me happy. 

I´m sure that with time and patience these little boys will learn to trust you and let you maybe even cuddle. it does take time but it´s well worth it to get a bunny lick in return and some bunny love.

Hope to hear lots more about them.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm sure it's a perfect match. Getting 2 at once & so shy probably takes an experienced person such as you are.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 24, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> Great to see you´ve started a blog, these are such lovely little boys and I love their white tummies. The hutch sounds fantastic, I´ve seen the pictures of your dad building it but would love to the see the finished one so you can see how the hut and run fit together. I know that they´re really strict in the UK when adopting but glad you found the right bunnies for you. I´m connected on Facebook to several rescues both in the Uk and Spain which is where I live now. I love Furry Friends in the South, they´ve had some gorgeous bunnies to adopt in pairs and I can´t believe how long it takes for some to go to new homes. But, I must admit that when I see the news that the ones I like have been re-homed, it really makes me happy.
> 
> I´m sure that with time and patience these little boys will learn to trust you and let you maybe even cuddle. it does take time but it´s well worth it to get a bunny lick in return and some bunny love.
> 
> Hope to hear lots more about them.



They're slowly but surely warming up to me.  I managed to give Benjamin a little nose rub today even without treats!


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 24, 2013)

LakeCondo said:


> I'm sure it's a perfect match. Getting 2 at once & so shy probably takes an experienced person such as you are.



I've only ever had bunnies from babies so learning to tame adult buns is a whole new thing to me but I'm enjoying it.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 24, 2013)

Their hutch and run!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 24, 2013)

That is absolutely amazing, no wonder the RSPCA wanted your dad to make hutches for the, he´s done a wonderful job. 

Good to see they´re getting used to you. They are funny little so and so´s sometimes though as one day they´re all over you and the next they´re a bit stand offish or skittish. I always try and sit with mine and feed them treats every day. I´ve discovered they love dill. I buy a pack in the supermarket and between them, they scoff it all. I bought one today and sat this afternoon and they ate every little bit. They do love herbs thought, dill, coriander, parsley, sage, tarragon, basil, mint. I sometimes buy the plant and let them eat directly from it, just love watching them pull at it. You could try some of those for yours, not sure if you´ve tried them. 

Hope they´re keeping warm, see that there´s still snow over there.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 24, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> That is absolutely amazing, no wonder the RSPCA wanted your dad to make hutches for the, he´s done a wonderful job.
> 
> Good to see they´re getting used to you. They are funny little so and so´s sometimes though as one day they´re all over you and the next they´re a bit stand offish or skittish. I always try and sit with mine and feed them treats every day. I´ve discovered they love dill. I buy a pack in the supermarket and between them, they scoff it all. I bought one today and sat this afternoon and they ate every little bit. They do love herbs thought, dill, coriander, parsley, sage, tarragon, basil, mint. I sometimes buy the plant and let them eat directly from it, just love watching them pull at it. You could try some of those for yours, not sure if you´ve tried them.
> 
> Hope they´re keeping warm, see that there´s still snow over there.



Thank you so much.  He did an incredible job didn't he! The pictures just don't do it justice, nor do they show just how big it is! I'll have to get a picture of me stood next to it. 

I've not tried them on herbs yet. They have their pellets in the morning, fresh hay every day and then at sun down I hand feed them their greens. So far they've had broccoli, cabbage and spinach. They love broccoli!! They get one little flourette each and one leaf of something each.  I'll have to try them on some herbs though, thanks.

They honestly don't seem bothered by the cold at all. They ignore any form of heat I try to introduce so...


----------



## JBun (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, your dad did a great job on that hutch. And your boys look pretty friendly, so I'm sure it won't take much to win them over.


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice bunny digs! I too have a shy one that I am having to really work at bonding with  That little nose rub can feel like a huge triumph!!! They are beautiful and I'm so glad you have decided to have bunnies once again!


----------



## LakeCondo (Jan 25, 2013)

You might want to check out lists of veggies that are better than those 3. Cabbage gives gas & the spinach isn't that great either. Romaine lettuce is always good.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 25, 2013)

As you´ve got a garden and lots of space, you could plant your own herbs as they are really easy to grow and I think most bunnies like them. Only one you have to feed in moderation is parsley as it´s high in calcium but the rest are OK. Mine also love watercress and rocket and I do occasionally give them cauliflower leaves and a bit of broccoli though not very ofter. Carrot tops are also popular and beet and turnip greens. Just introduce any new things slowly to make sure that it doesn´t upset their tummy or give them runny poops. I´m lucky that all mine are good hay eaters and that´s the bulk of their munching lol.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 25, 2013)

They had spring greens and parsley tonight. We're going to look at planting some herbs once the ice has lifted.


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 25, 2013)

"My Mummy got me a new bed today. She put a hot water bottle secure inside. I wasn't sure at first but then later on me and Peter were very warm and snug when we cuddled up inside it."


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 25, 2013)

"We love the box full of hay that our Mummy gave us to play in! It's warm, fun AND yummy!!"


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 25, 2013)

"I got a little over excited when Mummy gave us todays fresh hay... I'm saving the bit in my ears for later!"


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 25, 2013)

> "I got a little over excited when Mummy gave us todays fresh hay... I'm saving the bit in my ears for later!"


 
I love seeing them when they end up with hay all over themselves, mine love to dig their heads into their hay basket lol. 

But they are so cute....they look so good together and it´s good they´re keeping each other warm. He looks as though he likes his new comfy bed as well. 

It´s great if you´ve got room to grow herbs, you´ll save a lot of money, it what costs me more but they do so like them. I gave them a small pack of dill between them tonight as a treat and they go mad for it but it´s quite expensive over here and they don´t sell it everywhere.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 25, 2013)

Aww cute picture of them snuggling in their hay box together. What a lovely pair. They almost look like wild rabbits! Very handsome and regal


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 25, 2013)

They always snuggle up together if they're feeling a little chilly.  They're good boys. I gave them parsley tonight and they nommed it down so quickly! They had a few spring greens each too. Like you were saying about your buns about hay, it's my buns main diet too. The two of them go through 5kg a week! Though it's also used for their bedding, I recycle their bedding into the litter tray each day and always put lots of fresh hay for them to munch on throughout the day. 

Benjamin and Peter snuggling to get warm:


----------



## Rhi Rhi (Jan 25, 2013)

agnesthelion said:


> Aww cute picture of them snuggling in their hay box together. What a lovely pair. They almost look like wild rabbits! Very handsome and regal



I thought they looked kinda wild too actually! I'm in love with their white fluffy bellies. :bunnyheart


----------

